# my review of the Schafer Silvertip (Windauer)



## Stealthycat (Jan 13, 2004)

Just got one last week, thought I'd give ya'll a review on it. Nothing makes me an expert by any means, just a blue collar hunting guy who likes to shoot a lot of different bows and I've shot a few and enjoy comparing all the bows I shoot.

58" model, walnut dymondwood, zebrawood laminates, FF model, checkered grip, 55# limbs


First impression was this is a heavy bow mass weight. I've had actionwood bows, and don't like it, but the dymondwood is much prettier stuff. Anyway, its mass weight is heavy too, a good thing for shooting IMO.

The limbs are very well done in their finish and the laminates are zebrawood, very pretty stuff. Ultra clear glass, nice tips.

The craftsmanship is very nice. Smooth lines, nice satin finish , not ultra glossy, nice tips. I'd like to see a flare in the riser instead of just a strip, thats some pretty artwork there ! The checkered grip was nice, very nice. I have small hands and this is a med wrist and very nice. The chekering was a good addition.

This had the knobs that you just tighten and ready no allen wrench needed and that too is nice.

I strung it up, and went out to shoot. I started with ICS 500 carbons, weight tubes and 125 points. Very smooth pulling bow, no real hand shock to it, a bit loud and VERY fast. I played with the brace heights over the past few days, and also shot Graphlex arrows out of it and while the heavier arrow makes for a quieter, harder hitting bow, I can't spine them well enough to shoot broadheads. Those ICS 500's this bow LOVES. I put mink silencers on it and its quiter. Not the quietest bow I've shot, but string material, brace height, arrow weither etc affect that as well.

I have to write something negative, and about all I could come up with so far is that I like a more radiused shelf. This is a 2001 model, maybe they are made now like that. And while the dymondwood is nice, I still like exotic hardwoods better. 

Overall, I like it. Its one of the better recurves I've shot, on par with the better known bowyers as I'd expect it to be. It doesn't wow me like some bows in the past have, but its a good bow, and the speed might be the fastest 55# bow I've shot. I'd like to shoot a 2006 model with all the bells and whistles in a 62-64" model :tongue: for certain !

I've always wanted to own/shoot one of these, and now I got one. Its going to Colorado with me in 4 weeks (assuming I don't trade it before then  ) so I like it that much. 

Fine bows


----------

